# Traveling



## wildcatervin (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got hame from a round trip from DE to NC with a 1 way milage of 404 miles,total of 808.Took me 9.5 hrs going down and 10 hrs coming back.Usually can make this trip 1 way in 7-8 hrs.Nobody must work anymore as the traffic was heavy both days,Down thur and back mon.Just takes all the fun out of RVn,probly next time will ride the bike,has to be faster.All of this trouble was mostly on I 95 and anyone that has traveled this knows what I mean.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 25, 2014)

If the traffic was that bad, I don't know if I would want to be on a bike.  Unless it was a police model Harley with the lights and siren still attached.


----------



## wildcatervin (Sep 3, 2014)

Is this spam or what,doesnt make any sence to me.


----------

